# Modafinil vs adderall



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

I tried quarter of a tablet of modafinil in the morning on an empty stomach and I didn't really feel more focused or alert relative to normal.

I drank more water as I stated to get a light headache. No other sides.

Is it because the dose was too little? I was tempted to increase to half a tablet.

I have a lot of study to get through and its going to be a tough 8 weeks so I want something to help me get through everything, retain, and excel.

Any tips are welcome!


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

No idea on that pharma stuff but back in my teenage years/early 20s I did a lot speed/amphetamine- 5g of freebase would see me through a music festival without sleep or fatigue - well, my jaw would be f**ked by the end of it and the come down was atrocious but other than that...


----------



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

Uptonogood said:


> No idea on that pharma stuff but back in my teenage years/early 20s I did a lot speed/amphetamine- 5g of freebase would see me through a music festival without sleep or fatigue - well, my jaw would be f**ked by the end of it and the come down was atrocious but other than that...


 I want to be able to sleep etc. Just during the hours I am awake I want to be able to get through a tonne of study very well.


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

faangs said:


> I tried quarter of a tablet of modafinil in the morning on an empty stomach and I didn't really feel more focused or alert relative to normal.
> 
> I drank more water as I stated to get a light headache. No other sides.
> 
> ...


 200mg is the normal dose, I don't feel it without the full dose, definitely wouldn't feel a quarter. Tried 100/100 split to and didn't think it worked as well.

Compare it with an empty stomach vs with food. That helped me find the sweet spot.

Also depends on brand, I tried Milpharm and it was garbage


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Modafinil just felt like caffeine, to me. It definitely wasn't caffeine cause I know the taste of a caffeine pill when chewed and the modafinil pill tasted nothing like it. Same effect, though.


----------

